# ceiling joints



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

how to get a none flashing ceiling joint


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

*ceilings*

how to get a none flashing ceiling joint


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Talk to it.



Nicely.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

put clothes on it


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Yesssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

mud....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

non flashing - send me $10.00 I will send you a tutorial on it. Paypal or offical check only. PM me for details.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll do it for $9


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll do it for eight.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Still think Mudstar is the best looking drywall finisher I have ever seen!! I would give you all my customers and work for you... for free just to get to watch you work.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

sevens as low as ill go.


----------

